# Who called in to Smokinlicious...



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2008)

To do your portion of the podcast?  ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2008)

******!


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2008)

I called twice.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

I called twice.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

We spoke with Dr Smoke at least three times over the weekend, I think.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll call tomorrow


----------



## woodman3222 (Feb 4, 2008)

I called in once. nevous as hell. But it was fun. Great people.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes woodman they are great people and have a great product as well.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 4, 2008)

I called in.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yes woodman they are great people and have a great product as well.



What the hell are you talking about boy!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was addressing the Woodman we like.


----------

